# Loud Nigerian Dwarf Goat



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, 

We are new to owning goats and about a week ago we bought our first goat, a Nigerian Dwarf.    She is quiet and a real sweetie when we are near her, but when we are a distance away she starts calling.  She is the only goat we have right now and we are planning on purchasing at least one more Nigerian Dwarf goat. Is there any way to keep her quiet or occupied until then?  Thank you so much for your help!! 

Here is a picture of our new girl:


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

She is loud because she does not like being alone. She will continue to be loud and stressed out whenever you leave her alone, so you should get her a friend as soon as possible. 

She's pretty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, you could spend every minute with her. 

The best thing you could do is get her a buddy fast. She is probably afraid and lonely being the only goat.


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 24, 2010)

The faster you get her a friend, the quieter she will be!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like you have a sleeping buddy until you get her a replacement!

She's way too cute!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe give her a mirror, I put a mirror in the box if I have to isolate a chicken and they don't know the difference.

My Nigi loves to play with the goat in the mirror, but if you can get one of those plastic ones it might be safer.  

Here is a video of my goat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIH-SInl41s


----------



## jlbpooh (Jun 24, 2010)

She looks practically identical to our Nigi wether S'mores. My husband did a double take when he saw her picture.  I included a picture of him, but I don't seem to have any pictures of his other side. The other side is identical to yours.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for all the quick replies! 

Your wether does look similar to ours.   That's neat. I will try to post a picture of her other side tomorrow.


----------



## jlbpooh (Jun 24, 2010)

His other side is identical to yours. He must just like having one-sided pictures though, because I have none of his other side. I forgot to add that our 4 are very vocal when they see us outside and want us to come visit them. As soon as they see that they aren't getting attention immediately, they go off to do their own thing again. I just love them though. We started with 2 wethers in September, and reserved 2 more in January which were born the middle of February and we picked them up in the end of April. They are the sweetest things.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of her other side:


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 15, 2010)

How is she doing?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 15, 2010)

She is A LOT quieter! In fact, she doesn't even call unless she sees us all leave or we sometimes when we lock her up. We are still looking for a goat buddy for her so she will have at least one of her own kind.  She has given us all a wonderful present.....Poison Ivy!!!   She is such a sweet goat though.


----------

